# The Broom



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2011)

(A man walks up to a register with his wife, they have a few items, one of which is a broom.)

 Cashier: How are you guys today?

 Husband: Oh, were good.

 (The husband takes the broom and places it on counter, then stares at his wife).

 Wife: What?

 Husband: Are you sure youre going to fit on this?

Not Always Romantic | Funny & Unusual Romantic & Love Stories » Harry & Ginny: The Golden Years
notalwaysromantic.com


----------

